# How important are OBD2 scan tool updates?



## konzole (Aug 2, 2018)

I figured maybe I would give a TLDR version....


Basically I'm trying to determine how lacking an OBD2 scan tool is on a vehicle when the scan tools software is not updated to that vehicles model year. As far as I know the vast majority of trouble codes are the same year after year. What I'm concerned about are any new trouble codes, or any other features in a newer vehicle that the scan tool might not be updated for.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

https://www.download32.com/cen-tech-scan-tool-update-software.html


Is this the update that you are looking for? If not, I need to know the scanner part # or description of it.:vs_cool:


----------



## konzole (Aug 2, 2018)

Cen-Tech 62119


Here are the versions currently installed on it...


software version - 8.30
hardware version - 3.10
burn date - 9/27/2016
lib version (library?) - 4.60


----------



## konzole (Aug 2, 2018)

That download looks like its a computer program to analyze where ram is being used on a computer ?


----------



## konzole (Aug 2, 2018)

Correct me if I'm wrong but isnt that file that you linked not an update for a Cen-Tech OBD2 scanner?


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

konzole said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but isnt that file that you linked not an update for a Cen-Tech OBD2 scanner?


I don't know. I used Bing to search Cen-Tech updates and it took me there.:vs_cool:


----------



## konzole (Aug 2, 2018)

Harbor Freight dropped their Cen-Tech scanners sometime in the last few years. The people that bought those scanners sometime in the last few years will probably be a bit disappointed finding out that Harbor Freight no longer carrys them and no longer provides updates for them. I certainly wouldnt have bought my Cen-Tech scanner a few years ago if I knew updates would only be available for a year or two at most after I bought it.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Zurich is their new line of scanners. Rebadged innova's.


----------

